# Sticky  Shop for Your New Nissan Altima at AutoGuide.com



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking to buy a new Nissan Altima? See all the details by trim level, build your own car, compare with other vehicles and even get a price quote in the updated AutoGuide.com New Cars Section.

Click here to start your Nissan Altima car shopping search.

And check out the rest of the Nissan New Vehicle Lineup here.


----------



## slimbons (Feb 2, 2014)

i have a 2010 ALTIMA SL with sirus mp3 stereo and i wanna replace it with (OEM) DVD NAV HDD stereo. do i need to get a different wiring loom?


----------

